# San Diego pit show



## BluePitsSoCal (Oct 5, 2008)

took one of my bluenose's to the show yesterday, heres some pics. id advise going to one if you never have. theres one in LA this weekend. ill post more later. my guys in the background of the bottom pic. i gotta say the gotti-line pits are the sickest ones ive ever seen (in a good way). top pic is gotti-lines, 'romeo' is on the left


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks like it was a good turn out. Nice bullies.


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

OMG!! I would just about kill to have the dog in the 2nd pic down! Absoultely gorgeous!


----------



## BluePitsSoCal (Oct 5, 2008)

babyshae said:


> OMG!! I would just about kill to have the dog in the 2nd pic down! Absoultely gorgeous!


heres a one more of that guy. you can see in the background of the bottom pic (different dog but similar color)they have a pulling competetion too


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm not going to bully-bash. I just had to say I wish the people hosting these events would come up with some kind of rule against those chain collars. (I don't mean choke chains. I mean people that take a piece of chain and wrap it around the dog's neck like in the 4th picture.)


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Not a fan of the chains either. Looks like good turn out.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

It looks like the xxl bandog type of bully is becoming popular in that scene instead of the super short and squat hippo type,or at least by these photos.I don't see anything resembling consistency however.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

i thought i was going to see some conformation pics when reading the thread title. that first pic looks like a 21 Blackjack offspring. I do like the dogs in the 4th pic. not really a pit show, more like one of those "bully" fun shows.










see the resemblance???


----------



## BluePitsSoCal (Oct 5, 2008)

cane76 said:


> It looks like the xxl bandog type of bully is becoming popular in that scene instead of the super short and squat hippo type,or at least by these photos.I don't see anything resembling consistency however.


there were some of those, didnt get that many pics.

from what i could tell the breeders keep their dogs caged up right until the time of the competition, then walk them in and leave with the prize. doesnt give random people any chance to win . they should have pro class and ametuer. my dogs are big (103 and 110lbs) but those ones i saw there were monsters. The little hippo ones look kinda like pigs. but i like them all


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

They need to do away with Spikes at the shows too. I know ABKC is still new to it all but it just look unprofessional to have dogs IN THE RING in 3'' spikes.

I like spikes myself but with limits. 1/2'' in long enough for me, but never ever at the show


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

....sad...sad


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

wat c were them dogs running under? APBT or AMBULLIES ? wat?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

What do these dogs do at the shows? I mean what are they judged on?


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

American Bully Kennel Club...ABKC

Not my cup of tea but I am glad that those owners acknowledge that they have American Bullies...I just hope they go for a bit more "athletic look" in the near future toward the end means of performance whether it be pulling or some sort of confimation standards. I think they really need to stress "health" as part of thier "mantra" to get the best examples of AmBullies.


----------



## BluePitsSoCal (Oct 5, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> What do these dogs do at the shows? I mean what are they judged on?


best 4- month old puppy
8-12mntn puppy
junior
most extreme
pocket pit
best XXL
biggest head
best overall. etc
they had a pumming competition too

stuff like that


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

BluePitsSoCal said:


> most extreme
> pocket pit
> best XXL
> biggest head


honestly i think this kennel club is causing alot of these out of proportion monsters and it's ruining this breed.. do they have any kind of standard?


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

BluePitsSoCal said:


> best 4- month old puppy
> 8-12mntn puppy
> junior
> *most extreme
> ...


Well those seem to heading down the wrong road for the "good of the breed"...they don't seem to have any purpose for anything other than the "look". I don't even want to venture a guess of what "pumming" is?

Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against the AmBully look as long as it isn't just taken to the "extreme" just for the heck of it. I was hoping a new Registry like the ABKC would focus on some "long term goals" that benefit the dogs...not the haphazzard breeders.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

BluePitsSoCal said:


> best 4- month old puppy
> 8-12mntn puppy
> junior
> most extreme
> ...


So besides looks do these dogs compete in any working sports? I guess not because they are not really bred to working standards. Wow most extreme huh? I found a dog online today that was so extreme it was almost extremely disturbing to look at. Do you guys see dogs like this all the time at the shows? And is this something you as a bully owner would find to be appealing ? Just curious. I like some bully's when they are bred properly but it seems many of them are just so big and overly done that it looks unhealthy.

Would you consider this an extreme dog as in a good thing ? Just curious


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

check that stance son!


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

i still hate the chains around the neck thing...


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> So besides looks do these dogs compete in any working sports? I guess not because they are not really bred to working standards. Wow most extreme huh? I found a dog online today that was so extreme it was almost extremely disturbing to look at. Do you guys see dogs like this all the time at the shows? And is this something you as a bully owner would find to be appealing ? Just curious. I like some bully's when they are bred properly but it seems many of them are just so big and overly done that it looks unhealthy.
> 
> Would you consider this an extreme dog as in a good thing ? Just curious


can that dog even walk properly do these dogs have troble under taking normal tasks??

that thing needs to be shot


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

money_killer said:


> that thing needs to be shot


:rofl: :clap: :thumbsup: however, I do like the ear crop


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

money_killer said:


> that thing needs to be shot


how is it the dogs fault? the breeder should be the one to get shot...


----------



## BluePitsSoCal (Oct 5, 2008)

I didnt see any all deformed like that extremely hideous looking one. Pumming, I mean Pulling. they had a pulling contest. Im not sure what they all are trying to accomplish, but the breeders are their to stud out their dogs and sell puppies. The big gotti-line dogs in the first pic I thought were cool.


----------



## BluePitsSoCal (Oct 5, 2008)

money_killer said:


> can that dog even walk properly do these dogs have troble under taking normal tasks??
> 
> that thing needs to be shot


photoshopped 100%


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

This is why when I walk my 48lb apbt ppl ask if she's "part" pit. things are totally bastardized out here. The only place to see other standard specific dogs is at the UKC shows. I don't even know if there's an ADBA club or shows down here in SD.
I was at the Rip Curl Pulling Club UKC sanctioned weight pull last sat& sun. some beautiful dogs!!! 3rd most weight pulled was by a BEAUTIFUL 50 or so lb female from sacremento called Mia. didn't have my camerabut hope to get Charley's 1st leg at the next show:cheers:


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

BluePitsSoCal, Where are you from in SD?


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

MADBood said:


> how is it the dogs fault? the breeder should be the one to get shot...


yes very true sorry.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

babyshae said:


> OMG!! I would just about kill to have the dog in the 2nd pic down! Absoultely gorgeous!


yea i was thinking the same ...damn that's a nice dog. i do lean more towards the 'terrior' style, but as iv'e always said, i'm a sucker for a big ol' head! i can't wait till the 25th to go to our first show!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Shooting a dog doesn't necessarily mean the dog's at fault. It can be a mercy sometimes.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

money_killer said:


> can that dog even walk properly do these dogs have troble under taking normal tasks??
> 
> that thing needs to be shot


This dog kinda looks like juan gotti actually.
Ive seen a dog of a different breed,a oeb,"old English bulldog"who was out at the shoulder like this and lived to be 18yrs old,so anything can happen,I sometimes see people saying that a dog built like this is suffering from dwarfism,but personally i don't think that this is the case in this monstrosity.
One thing is for sure,many of the so called apbts in so cal are "blue hippos",
Personally I'd go for a dog that can actually function such as the xxl type of bully as compared too the bullfrog type that has been so popular the last 10 yrs or so,I spend a lot of time in so-cal,at least is yr i did,i Had a friend or have a close girl friend "type"that lives in san diego,i think the area of san diego she lives in is called clairmont,san diego is a beautiful paradise,jmo...
Here's a few photos of the oeb from the world of fighting dogs book,Polly and mox,they lived to be 15 and 18 yrs old respectfully,pretty surprising...


----------



## BluePitsSoCal (Oct 5, 2008)

GnarlyBlue said:


> BluePitsSoCal, Where are you from in SD?


been all over but in escondildo now


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

cute american bullies i agree with the spikes and chains if its at your own house then really thats all you but i think at things like this appearence should be more formal. so were there was weight pulling hugh how did that go what was the most pulled if you remember. ive never seen a bully do good at a pull so im interested in hearing.


----------



## BluePitsSoCal (Oct 5, 2008)

hell no they wont go said:


> cute american bullies i agree with the spikes and chains if its at your own house then really thats all you but i think at things like this appearence should be more formal. so were there was weight pulling hugh how did that go what was the most pulled if you remember. ive never seen a bully do good at a pull so im interested in hearing.


not sure who won, i just watched a few dogs and they pulled different amounts, one guy stood on the sled and the dog pulled the sled right off the rails as it was pretty strong. Im not sure they were doing a contest, or just having some fun,. I didnt stay till the end. the dog i brought has a bad hip so i didnt let him pull


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

BluePitsSoCal said:


> photoshopped 100%


i agree....definitely


----------

